# How much power???



## zenjoe (Nov 30, 2002)

I finally found an all nissan site! I am going to be putting an sr20det into the back of my Volkswagen bug. I was wondering how much power is to be gained by removing:
*Air conditioning
*Radiator fan
*Power steering pump
*running an open exhaust (no cats)

I'm not going to be running anything on the motor that doesn't have to do with the motor. (All I need is the alternator and the waterpump)

I have done the conversion with a Mazda Rotary engine, but I have always been a fan of the SR20's. 

I eventually want to get the Hp figures around 400 at the wheels. What should I do internally to handle these figures. What turbo will support those figures. 

This is going into a 1600lb car, RWD with just about all the weight in the back. Lookin to go deep into the 10s with this one. (my buddies bug runs 10.06 with 500hp at the crank (Turbo VW engine) @2100lbs race weight)

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> I finally found an all nissan site! I am going to be putting an sr20det into the back of my Volkswagen bug. I was wondering how much power is to be gained by removing:


 *Air conditioning
*Radiator fan
*Power steering pump
*running an open exhaust (no cats)

Should loosen up about between 20 and 40hp!


> I eventually want to get the Hp figures around 400 at the wheels. What should I do internally to handle these figures. What turbo will support those figures.


 Stock internals are strong enough to support 400+hp. GT3037, T3/T04E, any T04; there's so many that will assist you in this plight.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

fuel injecting a VW is good idea, especially with a nissan engine the car is light weight, rwd, and has tons of parts available. how are u going to mate the engine to the tranny?


----------



## zenjoe (Nov 30, 2002)

There is a company out there that sells an adapter kit to mate the sr20 engine to the volkswagen transmission. This is what I used to put the Mazda rotary engine back there right now. Even though these transmissions only handle about 50hp stock, they can be built to handle a reliable 500hp. (The VW performance industry is huge, second only to the chevy small block industry!) There is several aftermarket companies making custom trannies as well. Now if only the nissan crowd had this type of support for high performance sr20s...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

no kidding, i wish parts for my nissan were as cheap as parts for the vw's. those adapter parts look pretty good, are they cnc'd? my brother has a 65 too. he wants me to turbo it. i told him i would if he switches over to fuel injection. driving his car is like driving a REALLY loud go kart , just not enough power.







my brothers car


----------



## zenjoe (Nov 30, 2002)

Yes, all the parts are CNC'd and everything fits up perfect like from the factory. 

Heres my go-cart


----------

